

Silk Road Accused's '$28m Stash' Found By FBI - RobAley
http://news.sky.com/story/1159960/silk-road-accuseds-28m-stash-found-by-fbi

======
zaroth
Last night 144,000 BTC was collected all into a single address, here:
[https://blockchain.info/address/1FfmbHfnpaZjKFvyi1okTjJJusN4...](https://blockchain.info/address/1FfmbHfnpaZjKFvyi1okTjJJusN455paPH)

It will be interesting to start tracing back all the inputs to this and see
the different paths the coins took getting there. A lot of people don't
understand just how _pseudo_ -anonymous Bitcoin really is.

Waiting for the other shoe to drop - will any miners patch their code to
ignore any transaction spending from this address, and orphan any blocks which
do the same? I don't think it's going to happen, it's arguably not in the best
interest of miners to demonstrate that level of cooperation. It's fun to
imagine how that would play out though!

FBI could mine the transaction themselves with enough hashing power, but the
block they broadcast could still be orphaned by the majority of hashing power.

Since only the longest chain - the chain with the most proof-of-work - is
considered, it's technically possible for the Bitcoin community to blacklist
these coins. But only as long as a majority of miners refuse to include or
build on a block which spends them.

